# Parking in JLT



## areezm (Apr 1, 2010)

Was wondering if there is anybody on here that has a reserved parking space in the DMCC parking area in JLT cluster D? I am looking to rent one as my deadbeat landlord is just stringing me along and will most likely leave me high and dry . Wish I knew they were going to activate those bloody barriers before I moved in two months ago .


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Park in Cluster E and walk across? Plenty of free parking on P2 level.


----------

